# Animal enrichment resource



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys!!

So we get a lot of questions on here about what kinds of toys to provide hedgehogs with, and what they'll interact with, etc. Especially since it seems like a lot of hedgehogs just want to sleep, eat, and run!

But enrichment is important and great for all animals and there are a lot of ways you can include it in their enclosure. A great blog I follow on Tumblr has created a wonderful resource with information, studies, ideas, etc. for enrichment for animals - http://www.whyanimalsdothething.com/enrichment-resources

I'm just starting to check it out now & wanted to share.  One important thing to note - while you can adapt ideas for other animals for hedgehogs, always think about what you want to offer & whether it poses any risk, etc. Long, thin openings that paws or jaws can get caught in, hibernation risks (for example, you don't really want to offer a temperature gradient for hedgehogs as that's not species appropriate), choking risks (no very small inedible objects, no seeds/nuts, etc.), and so on. I'm all about encouraging people to try & provide enrichment for their pets, just make sure you do it safely!

If you're not sure about a new enrichment idea & can't find information on the forums or another trustworthy site, feel free to ask. And share ideas about the enrichment you provide, it may help someone else! 

(Sidenote: I'm hoping to write a new sticky for this forum section that includes lists of safe enrichment ideas for hedgehogs, and may end up asking for input from others on what's been tried & well received. I've been meaning to do this for months!)


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Great idea! Im interested in other ideas to entertain Poppy besides just letting her run in her playpen or sleep in a cozy sack!


----------



## Kjbittick (Dec 31, 2016)

I made a type of puzzle box for my Rainey. I saw the idea online for guinea pigs and rats, and figured I could adapt it for hedgies. The original used a wood block, I used the box and plastic "cups" my contacts came in instead. The doors swing open and are held in place with brads. You put treats into the cups, close the doors, and let your hedgie figure it out. Mine really likes it, I only use it 2-3 times a month so she doesn't get bored.
Would love to hear ideas from our members!


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

I heard of someone putting treats in a clear container and putting the open side to the wall and letting the hedgie figure out how to turn it around and get the treat


----------



## Kjbittick (Dec 31, 2016)

I have also put mealworms or crickets under a small, clear plastic Tupperware container turned upside down on the fleece. She then has to flip the container over and catch her treat. She figured it out very quickly, but it is an easy way to keep her live treats contained until she is ready to eat them.


----------



## soozscott (Nov 19, 2016)

*Box farm*

I use a "box farm" in a section of the floor. It is easily changeable to keep interest and we put treats in/under some of the boxes. Be sure to remove all plastic, tape, sharp edges from any of the containers. Hamilton explores, plays and chirps then comes back to me when he is ready to go back "home." It has been great fun for both of us.


----------

